# A trip to the Wild West - January 2014



## UEP-Wales (Jan 23, 2014)

*A trip to the Wild West!

We decided to hit the roads to check out a place that was once a bustling, buzzing and exiting place, a place that takes you as far back as the 1880’s… This is a trip to the Wild West!







It appears that this wild west town came to a close during 2009 after it just closed for business one day and just never opened again. This 140 acre site is now a real life ghost town with nobody apart from the odd Urban Explorer coming to visit.











This town was a very strange place to walk around, all you could hear is the sound of the wind howling through the broken windows and doors creaking. Floor boards damp and breaking with each step and although the town is slowly falling apart, you can’t help but remember what this place must have been like while it was open and filled with happy people!






















































With light fading fast, it was time to leave! Thanks for looking! 

Some more shots can be found on my website... Just click here!​*


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 23, 2014)

Looks really good there


----------



## LittleOz (Jan 23, 2014)

I dunno. I like it, but at the same time I'm struggling with the fact that it's all fake anyway.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 23, 2014)

i shall have a poke around here when im down that way, my partner went there when it was open ha!


----------



## MrDan (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeah it's all a fake scene but this still looks a cool place. Interesting to photograph and there's some real nice shots here!

I'd love to check this out but a bit far for me though


----------



## smiler (Jan 23, 2014)

Did you find the laser gun, it was in the undertaker parlour next to the Bible, Great Pics Most Enjoyable,Thanks.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks for the kind comments everybody. I wouldn't say the place is fake... it does exist... I was stood there! 



smiler said:


> Did you find the laser gun, it was in the undertaker parlour next to the Bible, Great Pics Most Enjoyable,Thanks.



Cheers! Didn't notice one, there seems to be a fair bit missing / moved / hidden from what I've seen though... shame.


----------



## Bones out (Jan 23, 2014)

This, for some reason, I really like. A lot. 

Thanks for the cool shots and share....


----------



## woodland pixie (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh this takes me back. We used to go to a place like this in Cumbria when I was ickle. Think that's closed down now too. Great fun. I like the pics


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 24, 2014)

Wow awesome shots sir! Looks a fantastic explore, you've done the place proud! 
Cheers for sharing!


----------



## borntobemild (Jan 24, 2014)

Took the kids there years ago. Great day out. 

On the site of an old coal mine if my memory serves me correctly.

Amazed that no-one has redeveloped it yet.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 24, 2014)

Thats different looks like a great place to explore,thanks for sharing.


----------



## fannyadams (Jan 24, 2014)

I really enjoy these sort of places. They have a strange aura all of their own. Great shots there!


----------



## sonyes (Jan 24, 2014)

Love this!!! Something about it that really appeals. Superb pics


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks again for the comments all! Much appreciated!!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 3, 2014)

Nice photos mate!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Feb 3, 2014)

StewEP3 said:


> Nice photos mate!



Cheers dude


----------



## Onmyown (Apr 10, 2014)

I thought this place had been demolished years ago, will deffo visit in a week or so. Nice pics btw.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 10, 2014)

Onmyown said:


> I thought this place had been demolished years ago, will deffo visit in a week or so. Nice pics btw.



Alot of the site has been redeveloped now but a few things remain hidden away! Cheers too


----------



## DJhooker (Apr 10, 2014)

let's all move there, it'll be like deadwood! bagsy sheriff!


----------



## Kezz44 (Apr 11, 2014)

What a great place! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Apr 11, 2014)

Bloody love it! Would love to see this place, was always fascinated by real life wild west ghost towns as a child. Great to see the graphitti gang have not yet moved in


----------



## Onmyown (Apr 14, 2014)

I called up there this weekend, nothing left except a farmer living in a caravan and his two sheepdogs that liked to bark a lot.


----------



## RM Photography (Apr 17, 2014)

This is amazing! Thanks for the photos, wouldn't mind taking a trip there myself!!


----------

